# Just who do you trust? and what do we do?



## chloedizzyb75 (Sep 26, 2010)

hello, i am quite new to all this and dont want to come across as being naieve, i put a post on here a few days ago about re-homing my german shepherd x akita, it is with reluctance that we have to re-home him and are adamant that he will not go to a rescue centre, and its been a really really tough decision to make, for months we have advertised him on various sites along with our details and have had alot of interest in him but no-one sounds good enough, e.mails are half-hearted and answermachine messages are the same, Dylan our dog is a real handful i really dont want him falling into the wrong hands, any advice would be really greatful. thankyou


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

why do you not want him to go to a rescue centre


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

There are no guarantee's when rehoming your dog sadly - even the most lovely of people could be lying through their teeth in an effort to make a few bucks off your dogs back 

I assume you don't want to go via the rescue route as you don;t want your dog to go into kennels? If so there are many many rescues who use foster homes. If you speak with a couple of breed rescues they may offer to post your dogs details on their website on your behalf so you can still rehome the dog yourself and keep him/her with you? 

The plus side with having rescue backup is that homes will be vetted as well as they possibly can be and should the worst happen the new owners will always have the option of returning the dog to the rescue thus never ending up on the streets or worse.

Sorry that you are having to look at rehoming your dog but please do consider contacting some breed specific rescues, if nothing elsee they may be able to give you some advice?


----------



## chloedizzyb75 (Sep 26, 2010)

i will be really honest, i just dont like the thought of taking him there and him being in a cage, he went to the boarding kennels for a week while we were on our honeymoon and when he came home he was very depressed, i just dont have a good vibe, please dont shoot me down for that im sure they are wonderful places and i hope you will tell me and put me straight, we went to a local rescue centre before we bought dylan and it made me cry i was really upset for all the unwanted dogs, i am really sad for letting him go but we just know its the right thing to do for him.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Where abouts are you in the world?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

With regards to rescues sometimes the dog who is going to be rehomed will stay in the owners home until a new home is found.
A foster home could also be arraned..... not all rescue dogs stay in kennels.

Is he more GSD or Akita?


----------



## chloedizzyb75 (Sep 26, 2010)

we live in portsmouth and we do have some fantastically rated shelters, we contacted the blue cross back in march and were put on a waiting list, boy that was a really hard call to make at the time, we decided to keep dylan and got a trainer into help us but it just hasnt worked out with the kids, we have never heard back from the blue cross since then and felt we had no support, real shame.


----------



## chloedizzyb75 (Sep 26, 2010)

he is definately more german shepherd than akita, although he has really deep set wrinkles on his forehead he really is a beauty.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

chloedizzyb75 said:


> he is definately more german shepherd than akita, although he has really deep set wrinkles on his forehead he really is a beauty.


Since heis more GSD you could contact some GSD breed specific rescues, here are some of them.

ARAS and German Shepherd Inn: Bedford: ARAS Dog Rescue Mainly German Shepherds, but all needy dogs are taken in and given care and attention until they can be rehomed. Always have German Shepherds of varying ages requiring new homes. 
Biggsd: Biggsd - German Shepherd Rescue - gsd rescue Biggsd helps to coordinate the rescue and rehoming of GSDs throughout the UK. There are always many GSDs (and a few other breeds) featured on the site looking for new homes. There is also an active community of GSDs lovers and experts offering advice on the forum. 
Cefni German Shepherd Rescue: National: Cefni German Shepherd Rescue German Shepherd Rescue rehoming of dogs nationwide volunteers with excellent knowledge of the breed, behavioural problems, dog handling, alsation and GSD breeds considered too. 
German Shepherd Dog Rehoming~ North East: Newcastle: German Shepherd Dog Rehoming & Rescue North East North East based GSD rehoming organisation 
German Shepherd Forum: Leeds, Yorkshire, UK: GERMAN SHEPHERD FORUM - HOME Not just a forum, this is a web site with a forum attached. For all German Shepherds, Owners and Enthusiasts. Includes online forum and rescue page 
German Shepherd Rescue Scotland: German Shepherd Rescue Scotland - Rescuing and Re-homing German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies in Scotland, Saving GSDs Rescuing and re-homing German Shepherds in Scotland. Also have an online store selling great GSD gifts. 
German Shepherd Rescue South: Ashford, Middlesex: German Shepherd Rescue South based in Hampshire - Rescuing and Re-homing German Shepherd Dogs in the South of England Home rescue,re-homing unwanted German Shepherd Dogs in Home Counties, Hampshire, Surrey, Bedfordshire, Kent, Berkshire 
German Shepherd Rescue UK Ltd: Scotland/North England/Birminghams: German Shepherd Puppies for sale Dogs Breeders GSD Rescue Dogs Alsatians German Shepherd rescue and rehoming service 
German Shepherds UK: German Shepherds UK • Index page Forum all about the breed of German Shepherds 
HUGS Rescue: Powys/Wales: HUGS Welsh German Shepherd Dog Rescue in Wales (Alsatian) Hope and Understanding for German Shepherd dogs. A newly formed rescue, based in mid-Wales, dedicated to the rescue, assessment & rehoming of gsds. 
Maggies pet rescue & rehoming service: Pitsea Essex: MAGGIES PET RESCUE - GERMAN SHEPHERD RESCUE Rescue and where possible rehoming of healthy german shepher dogs. 
Second-Chances gsd rescue: Edinburgh, Scotland: Second-chances for German Shepherds German Shepherd rescue organisation for Scotland and north england, we are a registered Scottish charity No 28175 
Southern Counties GSD Rescue: Home Counties: German Shepherd rescue | GSD rescue and Alsatian rescue dogs | Southern Counties German Shepherd Rescue re-homing stray, abused, and unwanted German shepherd dogs and poundies throughout the home counties 
Sussex German Shepherd Rescue: National organisation: German Shepherd Rescue-gsd rescue-throughout the uk Rescue and re-homing throughout the UK and Ireland please come and join our forum. 
Lancashire gsd rescue: Preston lancashire: TED KEWLEY Rescuing and rehoming German Shepherds in Lancashire and surrounding areas and North Wales. Please note that we are unable to take dogs with behavioural problems but can give you names of good dog trainers in our area 
Watford German Shepherd Help and Information: Watford, Hertfordshire: Watford GSD Help & Information We offer free help and advice to German Shepherd dog owners on topics such as Health and behaviour issues. 
Wiltshire German Shepherd Rescue: GSD Lifeline Rescue for German Shepherds in need of a new home in Wiltshire and the South West. (Forum style site)

Akita Rescue and Welfare Trust
c/o Ken Smith (Co-ordinator), 42 Victoria Street, Barnstaple, EX32 9JD
Tel: 0845 2602206 Email:[email protected]
The Akita Rescue & Welfare Trust (UK): 0845 2 602 206

Akita Welfare Trust
Mr and Mrs B Parsons, Gloucester, Tel: 0870 7805298
Email: [email protected]

You could also try here:
<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

BTW is he neutered?


----------



## chloedizzyb75 (Sep 26, 2010)

what fantastic information, thankyou, he hasnt been neutered only because we wanted him to grow to his full potential, our vet gave us the options and we chose to go along that route, you know what it really saddens me that we are having to re-home him i was really hoping someone we knew would have him so we could still see him, he's my mate but it was a toss up between dylan the doggie or the kids lol.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

What age is Dylan?

I would highly suggest you get him neutered before he is rehomed, to make sure he is being rehomed for all of the right reasons.

I know of people who rehomed dogs from various backgrounds.... however their only intention was to make money off the dog for breeding....


----------



## chloedizzyb75 (Sep 26, 2010)

thankyou so much for all the advice since posting this thread just under an hour ago, i have been in touch with my local german shepherd rescue and they were very friendly, understanding and are coming round on sunday to assess dylan, i feel so re-assured and have taken my advertisement off all the normal channels, so that we can find him the perfect home that he deserves thanks again


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad you have contacted a rescue, dispite being initially against it! They  often have more control over a dog than an individual do once rehomed! BUT! you can't rush these things! could take a little time to find the right home for him! I would alwasys suggest a healthy donation to any rescue that does come up trumps!

All te best
DT


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

chloedizzyb75 said:


> thankyou so much for all the advice since posting this thread just under an hour ago, i have been in touch with my local german shepherd rescue and they were very friendly, understanding and are coming round on sunday to assess dylan, i feel so re-assured and have taken my advertisement off all the normal channels, so that we can find him the perfect home that he deserves thanks again


:thumbup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

Good news - fingers crossed it all works out for your all.


----------

